# Mk-677 - Where to buy it?



## bb8542

Hello,

I bought Mk-677 from drs-lab and is fake. No effects at all. I spended 120 euro and this very painful, hope to have my f.....g money back.

I searched so hard other source, and it seems that the only in the world who sell a real mk-677 is sarmsx.com. The problem is that there cost 200 dollar and shipping time to europe are from 12 to 22 days.

Do you know another valid source where to buy a real and pure Mk-677?

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

http://www.jwsupplements.co.uk/

They supply mk-677. I got TERRIBLE water retention from it at high doses though.


----------



## warsteiner

http://receptorchem.co.uk/ is also g2g


----------



## DubSelecta

Lifesizepenguin said:


> http://www.jwsupplements.co.uk/
> 
> They supply mk-677. I got TERRIBLE water retention from it at high doses though.


 Out of interest how high did you go ?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

I think I did 10mg first which was fine then upped it to 20mg which was mild water retention all over. 30mg was fu**ing terrible.

I think it can be fairly common but I'm sensitive to it or something.


----------



## bb8542

Lifesizepenguin said:


> http://www.jwsupplements.co.uk/
> 
> They supply mk-677. I got TERRIBLE water retention from it at high doses though.


 "BUNK

orderd mk677 focused nutrition....no effect...opened the capsules...they are filled with flour. Very very dissapointed"

This is a review of a costumer from trustpilot.,com.

I don't think I will order from them and i ask myself how you got water retention from flour. Drs lab mk 677 is flour too.

At this point i think that the only source where to buy a real Mk-677 is sarmsx.com.

These sites who sell fake Mk 677 are criminal and I can't understand how they can still sell mk 677.


----------



## 3752

bb8542 said:


> "BUNK
> 
> orderd mk677 focused nutrition....no effect...opened the capsules...they are filled with flour. Very very dissapointed"
> 
> This is a review of a costumer from trustpilot.,com.
> 
> I don't think I will order from them and i ask myself how you got water retention from flour. Drs lab mk 677 is flour too.
> 
> At this point i think that the only source where to buy a real Mk-677 is sarmsx.com.
> 
> These sites who sell fake Mk 677 are criminal and I can't understand how they can still sell mk 677.


 can i ask how did you tell it was flour?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

bb8542 said:


> "BUNK
> 
> orderd mk677 focused nutrition....no effect...opened the capsules...they are filled with flour. Very very dissapointed"
> 
> This is a review of a costumer from trustpilot.,com.
> 
> I don't think I will order from them and i ask myself how you got water retention from flour. Drs lab mk 677 is flour too.
> 
> At this point i think that the only source where to buy a real Mk-677 is sarmsx.com.
> 
> These sites who sell fake Mk 677 are criminal and I can't understand how they can still sell mk 677.


 I think mine was dna anabolics the lab. Others seemed to think it was ok


----------



## DubSelecta

Not sure where to buy this now. Always used brawn in the past.


----------



## gazzamongo

Anyone had positive results from focused nutrition mk? I'm getting zero water retention on 20mg a night but I'm also getting zero of much else ( quite a bit of rem sleep but that's it ) suppose I could also open each cap and make a number of tiny scones from them ? :S


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

bb8542 said:


> "BUNK
> 
> orderd mk677 focused nutrition....no effect...opened the capsules...they are filled with flour. Very very dissapointed"
> 
> This is a review of a costumer from trustpilot.,com.
> 
> I don't think I will order from them and i ask myself how you got water retention from flour. Drs lab mk 677 is flour too.
> 
> At this point i think that the only source where to buy a real Mk-677 is sarmsx.com.
> 
> These sites who sell fake Mk 677 are criminal and I can't understand how they can still sell mk 677.


 mate dont bother if your just gonna post unfounded stuff and not reply.

Also what makes you so sure sarmsx is the ONLY website?


----------



## warsteiner

I wouldn't pay any attention go bb8542 as sarmsx.com is a US site so they will be a 'sponsor' on some of the US boards and this guy will just be a rep/pusher for them.

And anyone can find bad reviews of sites -

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/PEDs/comments/4wcmqe

"By now im sure most people already know but stay the f**k away from from sarmsx.com not only are they ridiculously overpriced ex. (nearly $200 for a 30 day bottle of 677) they do not provide HPLC so there product is most definitely underdosed if not straight up bunk and to make matters worse sarmsx is pushed buy the notorious scumbag Dylan Gemelli who used to push sarms1.com on the evolutionary forum but is know completely against them,he also used to push prohormones and is known for giving shitty advice like taking the snake oil blend HCGenerate for pct. Bottom line you can legit sarms for much cheaper from companies that actually provide Hplc

Peace"

Although something has changed on sarmsx.com as they only charge $200 dollars for MK-677 rather than $300 :thumb


----------



## 3752

warsteiner said:


> I wouldn't pay any attention go bb8542 as sarmsx.com is a US site so they will be a 'sponsor' on some of the US boards and this guy will just be a rep/pusher for them.
> 
> And anyone can find bad reviews of sites -
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/PEDs/comments/4wcmqe
> 
> "By now im sure most people already know but stay the f**k away from from sarmsx.com not only are they ridiculously overpriced ex. (nearly $200 for a 30 day bottle of 677) they do not provide HPLC so there product is most definitely underdosed if not straight up bunk and to make matters worse sarmsx is pushed buy the notorious scumbag Dylan Gemelli who used to push sarms1.com on the evolutionary forum but is know completely against them,he also used to push prohormones and is known for giving shitty advice like taking the snake oil blend HCGenerate for pct. Bottom line you can legit sarms for much cheaper from companies that actually provide Hplc
> 
> Peace"
> 
> Although something has changed on sarmsx.com as they only charge $200 dollars for MK-677 rather than $300 :thumb


 good find buddy


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

warsteiner said:


> I wouldn't pay any attention go bb8542 as sarmsx.com is a US site so they will be a 'sponsor' on some of the US boards and this guy will just be a rep/pusher for them.
> 
> And anyone can find bad reviews of sites -
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/PEDs/comments/4wcmqe
> 
> "By now im sure most people already know but stay the f**k away from from sarmsx.com not only are they ridiculously overpriced ex. (nearly $200 for a 30 day bottle of 677) they do not provide HPLC so there product is most definitely underdosed if not straight up bunk and to make matters worse sarmsx is pushed buy the notorious scumbag Dylan Gemelli who used to push sarms1.com on the evolutionary forum but is know completely against them,he also used to push prohormones and is known for giving shitty advice like taking the snake oil blend HCGenerate for pct. Bottom line you can legit sarms for much cheaper from companies that actually provide Hplc
> 
> Peace"
> 
> Although something has changed on sarmsx.com as they only charge $200 dollars for MK-677 rather than $300 :thumb


 Nicely done


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

gazzamongo said:


> Anyone had positive results from focused nutrition mk? I'm getting zero water retention on 20mg a night but I'm also getting zero of much else ( quite a bit of rem sleep but that's it ) suppose I could also open each cap and make a number of tiny scones from them ? :S


 I found at 20mg a day i had a decent pump all day.

Thats how i could tell it was working.

at 30mg it was "pain city" from water retention in my legs, it was game over for me at that point and even lowering the dosage did not help. so I binned it.

I did read there is Ibutamoren and Ibutamoren mesylate, the none mesylate version giving more water retention and other sides; a lot of companies who manufacture it do not know the difference and just label it all "MK-677".

Not sure how true this is though...

Personally, I would just run Ipamorelin and Mod GRF 3x day as it seemed to be more effective for me than MK677. felt great on it too.

However I do worry about the long term effects of using it.


----------



## gazzamongo

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I found at 20mg a day i had a decent pump all day.
> 
> Thats how i could tell it was working.
> 
> at 30mg it was "pain city" from water retention in my legs, it was game over for me at that point and even lowering the dosage did not help. so I binned it.
> 
> I did read there is Ibutamoren and Ibutamoren mesylate, the none mesylate version giving more water retention and other sides; a lot of companies who manufacture it do not know the difference and just label it all "MK-677".
> 
> Not sure how true this is though...
> 
> Personally, I would just run Ipamorelin and Mod GRF 3x day as it seemed to be more effective for me than MK677. felt great on it too.
> 
> However I do worry about the long term effects of using it.


 Yeah I just don't know what to make of it, I feel no lethargy or water retention, no weight gain or extra pump, none of the fabled noticeable pulsing of gh. I don't 'think' it's actually flour as baking products don't usually make me have funky dreams all night, and I've usually dreamt about being pulled in by the cops for murder and nice things like that rather than working at greggs or what ever.

It is kinda pricey if all I'm getting is a dreamathon though, maybe I'll look at peptides instead like you suggest, ta


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

gazzamongo said:


> Yeah I just don't know what to make of it, I feel no lethargy or water retention, no weight gain or extra pump, none of the fabled noticeable pulsing of gh. I don't 'think' it's actually flour as baking products don't usually make me have funky dreams all night, and I've usually dreamt about being pulled in by the cops for murder and nice things like that rather than working at greggs or what ever.
> 
> It is kinda pricey if all I'm getting is a dreamathon though, maybe I'll look at peptides instead like you suggest, ta


 the effects of mk-677 and any GH secretagogues are subtle. it took me 2 months on MK-677 to start seeing any results at all.

same with peptides. but I still would say peptides are better, if you dont mind pinning and spending twice as much


----------



## gazzamongo

Lifesizepenguin said:


> the effects of mk-677 and any GH secretagogues are subtle. it took me 2 months on MK-677 to start seeing any results at all.
> 
> same with peptides. but I still would say peptides are better, if you dont mind pinning and spending twice as much


 Slightly aghast, twice you say :s

Starting to wish poundland did PED's

Well I'll keep going with the mk and see what I think of it by the time the tub is empty then. cheers for the advice anyhow


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

gazzamongo said:


> Starting to wish poundland did PED's


 Tell me about it.

No probs


----------



## gazzamongo

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Tell me about it.
> 
> No probs


 In fact , wouldn't it be amazing if some braniac on here decided to home brew some of the useful thing's and distribute to members on a not for profit , or a bit of profit and lots of karma type basis ? #planting the seed #holla to chemistry degree graduates


----------



## bb8542

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I think mine was dna anabolics the lab. Others seemed to think it was ok


 _Did you have increase in hunger taking dna anabolics Mk-677? Thank you for sharing your experience_


----------



## bb8542

I think I'll try dna anabolics mk 677, beacause I read the following posts that show it should works, especially for the hunger increase that I need for bulking.

Posts:

"I am on Day 15 of DNA's MK677 and this is my 2nd run using MK677.The 1st was RC.

Here is what I am noticing so far.
Better sleep/vivid dreams
The numbness has subsided
I am less soar the next day and thus better recovery
My appetite is still up
My skin is smoother
I notice more muscle fullness

I am holding minor water"

http://anabolicminds.com/forum/steroids/269958-mainstream-sarm-reviews-2.html

"677 - The first day on this stuff was bizarre. I felt like an alien. Just not in touch with reality lol, hard to explain. Basically the first 3 or 4 day's sucked. Water retention is up, finally getting some REM sleep but waking up more often, sore throat, a general fuzziness and ravenous hunger, which hasn't gone away. But after the 5th day things got better. I feel really good now. I fell happier than usual, sex drive is amping and muscles look full as ****, Which is a product of both compounds i'm sure.

Overall i need to clean up my diet a little bit, and get dialed in here for the rest of the cycle. The hunger is hard to control on the 677, it's pretty overwhelming. But when your trying to put on size it's not necessarily a terrible thing. Next week thing's should begin to get more interesting







... "

http://anabolicminds.com/forum/cycle-info/269445-trest-mk-677-a.html

Thank you all for your comments!


----------



## gazzamongo

Lifesizepenguin said:


> bb8542 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll try dna anabolics mk 677, beacause I read the following posts that show it should works, especially for the hunger increase that I need for bulking.
> 
> Posts:
> 
> "I am on Day 15 of DNA's MK677 and this is my 2nd run using MK677.The 1st was RC.
> 
> Here is what I am noticing so far.
> Better sleep/vivid dreams
> The numbness has subsided
> I am less soar the next day and thus better recovery
> My appetite is still up
> My skin is smoother
> I notice more muscle fullness
> 
> I am holding minor water"
> 
> http://anabolicminds.com/forum/steroids/269958-mainstream-sarm-reviews-2.html
> 
> "677 - The first day on this stuff was bizarre. I felt like an alien. Just not in touch with reality lol, hard to explain. Basically the first 3 or 4 day's sucked. Water retention is up, finally getting some REM sleep but waking up more often, sore throat, a general fuzziness and ravenous hunger, which hasn't gone away. But after the 5th day things got better. I feel really good now. I fell happier than usual, sex drive is amping and muscles look full as ****, Which is a product of both compounds i'm sure.
> 
> Overall i need to clean up my diet a little bit, and get dialed in here for the rest of the cycle. The hunger is hard to control on the 677, it's pretty overwhelming. But when your trying to put on size it's not necessarily a terrible thing. Next week thing's should begin to get more interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... "
> 
> http://anabolicminds.com/forum/cycle-info/269445-trest-mk-677-a.html
> 
> Thank you all for your comments!
> 
> 
> 
> Interested to see what you think to the dna mk, I've three weeks left of the focused nutrition so might do a switcheroo if you're impressed. also, hoping the focused nutrition lgd I'm waiting to start using isn't some shonky tub of sponge cake mix :s
Click to expand...


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

bb8542 said:


> _Did you have increase in hunger taking dna anabolics Mk-677? Thank you for sharing your experience_


 Not Really, but I eat like a pig anyway (or I used to).

I couldnt continue because the water retention was so bad so I didnt see the full benefit.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

gazzamongo said:


> Which is a product of both compounds i'm sure.


 what is the other compound? I cant access that thread.


----------



## warsteiner

Lifesizepenguin said:


> what is the other compound? I cant access that thread.


 He is also running Olympus Labs TD Trest 50mg ed


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

warsteiner said:


> He is also running Olympus Labs TD Trest 50mg ed


 He's running Trestolone and he thinks he's noticing the effects of muscle fullness and water retention from mk677?

I would be very suspicious of taking the contents of this post too seriously as trestolone is known to be a very powerful19-Nor anabolic steroid with extremely high oestrogen activity whilst throwin prolactin levels up high too.

@Pscarb does ibutamoren affect prolactin in a similar way to growth hormone releasing peptides?

I think with mk677 other than water retention, you wont notice any other sides unless you run an exceptionally high dose. Its pretty tame and subtle.

Someone running Transdermal Trest doesnt strike me as someone who can differenciate sides of a 19-Nor to sides of GH.

You are best taking the opinion of someone running it solo. I think DNA MK677 is known to ok to run though.


----------



## gazzamongo

So, that focused nutrition?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/266275-focused-nutrition-feedback/?page=2

Flour ahoy?.... Oh joy


----------



## 3752

Lifesizepenguin said:


> He's running Trestolone and he thinks he's noticing the effects of muscle fullness and water retention from mk677?
> 
> I would be very suspicious of taking the contents of this post too seriously as trestolone is known to be a very powerful19-Nor anabolic steroid with extremely high oestrogen activity whilst throwin prolactin levels up high too.
> 
> @Pscarb does ibutamoren affect prolactin in a similar way to growth hormone releasing peptides?
> 
> I think with mk677 other than water retention, you wont notice any other sides unless you run an exceptionally high dose. Its pretty tame and subtle.
> 
> Someone running Transdermal Trest doesnt strike me as someone who can differenciate sides of a 19-Nor to sides of GH.
> 
> You are best taking the opinion of someone running it solo. I think DNA MK677 is known to ok to run though.


 it didn't with me and i am pretty sensitive to prolactin, i used MK677 at 20mg per day and found the hunger i got from it to be insane so after listening to Shelby Staines on a podcast where he said that he used it just for improved sleep i lowered the dose to 10mg and the benefits from a sleep/recovery point of view was far better in my opinion than i got at a higher dose


----------



## bb8542

Pscarb said:


> it didn't with me and i am pretty sensitive to prolactin, i used MK677 at 20mg per day and found the hunger i got from it to be insane so after listening to Shelby Staines on a podcast where he said that he used it just for improved sleep i lowered the dose to 10mg and the benefits from a sleep/recovery point of view was far better in my opinion than i got at a higher dose


 If it's possible, can you tell me please where you bought your Mk-677? Because my main goal is increase hunger for bulking and what you took would be so great for me.

(If you can't post it here, can you please send me a privat message ?)

Thank you very much for your precious help!


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Pscarb said:


> it didn't with me and i am pretty sensitive to prolactin, i used MK677 at 20mg per day and found the hunger i got from it to be insane so after listening to Shelby Staines on a podcast where he said that he used it just for improved sleep i lowered the dose to 10mg and the benefits from a sleep/recovery point of view was far better in my opinion than i got at a higher


 Thanks 

Just shows how side effects can vary from person to person.

I never got hungrier but I've got a pretty substantial appetite anyway.


----------



## gazzamongo

Anyone use these fellows for mk? ( or sarms)

http://www.researchliquids.eu/

Any good?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

gazzamongo said:


> Anyone use these fellows for mk? ( or sarms)
> 
> http://www.researchliquids.eu/
> 
> Any good?


 Got my lgd, clomid and arimidex from there. Top quality :thumb

The lgd shut me down in a week and the clomid worked in days.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Pscarb said:


> it didn't with me and i am pretty sensitive to prolactin, i used MK677 at 20mg per day and found the hunger i got from it to be insane so after listening to Shelby Staines on a podcast where he said that he used it just for improved sleep i lowered the dose to 10mg and the benefits from a sleep/recovery point of view was far better in my opinion than i got at a higher dose


 So are you saying the benefits were better at a lower dose or you didnt see any additional benefits at a high dose, just hunger increase?


----------



## DubSelecta

Can confirm the receptor chem mk 677 tastes like hell. Jeez.


----------



## Marcus G

I've got mine off enhanced athlete it was absolutely spot on I'm going order 4 more tubs


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

Really? I always took enhanced athlete as being a bit s**t. Just from front facing impressions. I obviously am wrong. Is it considered a legitimate source by the community in general?


----------



## gazzamongo

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Really? I always took enhanced athlete as being a bit s**t. Just from front facing impressions. I obviously am wrong. Is it considered a legitimate source by the community in general?


 And furthermore,wasnt there some sort or fracas somewhere on the interwebs because an operative had pressed the pro hormone button as the mk677 went down their production line? ( I COULD have dreamt this as dreams have been the only effect so far from the focused nutrition mk677 flour caps I've been taking )


----------



## simonboyle

tried many brands, including focused, GTG. Leaner, enhanced sleep and quick recovery


----------



## hubtm

I am wondering, are there huge differences between GHRP2/6 and Mk-677

I'm training 2 hours a day in Olympic weightlifting with what are now essentially chronic injuries and seriously need the extra recovery but not really any extra size. Will either GHRP or Mk-677 be fine for this?

Also, Mk-677 seems easier to get hold of and cheaper? And are there other obvious peptides to stack these with for improvements?


----------



## gazzamongo

hubtm said:


> I am wondering, are there huge differences between GHRP2/6 and Mk-677
> 
> I'm training 2 hours a day in Olympic weightlifting with what are now essentially chronic injuries and seriously need the extra recovery but not really any extra size. Will either GHRP or Mk-677 be fine for this?
> 
> Also, Mk-677 seems easier to get hold of and cheaper? And are there other obvious peptides to stack these with for improvements?


 Don't know anything about stacking peptides myself but if your wanting to fix up injuries this seems interesting ( plan to try myself soon)

Great site packed with relevant stuff too

https://bodymaxing.com/2016/10/23/bcp-157/


----------



## gazzamongo

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Got my lgd, clomid and arimidex from there. Top quality :thumb
> 
> The lgd shut me down in a week and the clomid worked in days.


 Arghhh as soon as I get paid mk and bpc out of stock 

BTW how do you normally pay em? is it bank transfer only? nothing modern like bitcoin or what evs?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

gazzamongo said:


> Arghhh as soon as I get paid mk and bpc out of stock
> 
> BTW how do you normally pay em? is it bank transfer only? nothing modern like bitcoin or what evs?


 What a pain! Normally back in quick. Everyone must be injured this time of year 

Nah mate its all bank transfer.


----------



## gazzamongo

Lifesizepenguin said:


> What a pain! Normally back in quick. Everyone must be injured this time of year
> 
> Nah mate its all bank transfer.


 Oh joy


----------



## Joe Jeffery

I ran 30mg of MK from Zone Labs up to 30mg for a time during my last growth phase. The hunger was insane, I had terrible peripheral edema also. (ZoneLabs have an ebay account too, lol)


----------



## Joe Jeffery

hubtm said:


> I am wondering, are there huge differences between GHRP2/6 and Mk-677
> 
> I'm training 2 hours a day in Olympic weightlifting with what are now essentially chronic injuries and seriously need the extra recovery but not really any extra size. Will either GHRP or Mk-677 be fine for this?
> 
> Also, Mk-677 seems easier to get hold of and cheaper? And are there other obvious peptides to stack these with for improvements?


 Yes, they are different drugs. Both will aid you in your goals however. If you are using GHRP2/6 I would certainly stack with a GHRH like Mod GRF-129 and pulse it frequently throughout the day whilst using a somatostatin inhibitor like 700mg horny goat weed or 400mg EGCG per pulse.


----------



## gazzamongo

Joe Jeffery said:


> I ran 30mg of MK from Zone Labs up to 30mg for a time during my last growth phase. The hunger was insane, I had terrible peripheral edema also. (ZoneLabs have an ebay account too, lol)


 This might be a good protocol for that poor fella in the noob thread seeking greater wrist mass? or did it just give you big floppy daffy duck hands?


----------



## Joe Jeffery

gazzamongo said:


> This might be a good protocol for that poor fella in the noob thread seeking greater wrist mass? or did it just give you big floppy daffy duck hands?


 I have no idea what you are talking about, lol


----------



## gazzamongo

Joe Jeffery said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about, lol


 Not an unusual reaction to my posts tbh


----------



## gazzamongo

Shazam

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/295020-building-muscle-on-wristforearm/?do=embed


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

gazzamongo said:


> Oh joy
> 
> View attachment 137208


 Get with natwest, all done via the app. Changed my life haha.


----------



## gazzamongo

Lifesizepenguin said:


> What a pain! Normally back in quick. Everyone must be injured this time of year
> 
> Nah mate its all bank transfer.


 I have great news ( for me and other non NatWest customers ) , got an email from them saying the take bitcoin now ( so I'll go through the process and report back on how that goes)


----------



## Lifesizepenguin

gazzamongo said:


> I have great news ( for me and other non NatWest customers ) , got an email from them saying the take bitcoin now ( so I'll go through the process and report back on how that goes)


 Excellent, may start using that method myself


----------



## gregstm

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Got my lgd, clomid and arimidex from there. Top quality :thumb
> 
> The lgd shut me down in a week and the clomid worked in days.


 Any one tried peptids from them or t3? T3 there is very cheap 30ml bottle 200mcg per ml would last for 2 months but I never used other t3 than pharma... sry for offtop

about the mk 677? Anyone else apart Pscarb tried low dose only for sleep/recovery purpose? I might it try at 10 mg coz Im not fancy water bloat


----------



## gregstm

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Got my lgd, clomid and arimidex from there. Top quality :thumb
> 
> The lgd shut me down in a week and the clomid worked in days.


 Any one tried peptids from them or t3? T3 there is very cheap 30ml bottle 200mcg per ml would last for 2 months but I never used other t3 than pharma... sry for offtop

about the mk 677? Anyone else apart Pscarb tried low dose only for sleep/recovery purpose? I might it try at 10 mg coz Im not fancy water bloat

sry for double post


----------



## liambb

Was a long time i bought this but my mate always get it from drs labs and never complained so far, hope it helps!


----------



## lewdylewd

How much iu GH can you expect from MK? At 10 mg or 20mg.

Has anyone had bloods to confirm it's effective. Seems much cheaper than running GH or peptides but can't find any info on this.

For example people say 3 "saturation doses" of GHRP-6 + NO-DAC a day is roughly equal to 4iu GH. But I can't find similar info on MK.


----------



## gregstm

lewdylewd said:


> How much iu GH can you expect from MK? At 10 mg or 20mg.
> 
> Has anyone had bloods to confirm it's effective. Seems much cheaper than running GH or peptides but can't find any info on this.
> 
> For example people say 3 "saturation doses" of GHRP-6 + NO-DAC a day is roughly equal to 4iu GH. But I can't find similar info on MK.


 I read 30mg is comparable to 2ui of pharma gh.


----------



## adzam

Hi does anyone have any feedback on Focused Nutrition? Its that or Brawn for me, the only stuff I can easily get my hands on where I am now..

gazzamongo's weird dreams make me more confident that Focused is the real deal just maybe way underdosed, so I am leaning towards this brand at the moment.


----------



## Kulovalkea666

bb8542 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I bought Mk-677 from drs-lab and is fake. No effects at all. I spended 120 euro and this very painful, hope to have my f.....g money back.
> 
> I searched so hard other source, and it seems that the only in the world who sell a real mk-677 is sarmsx.com. The problem is that there cost 200 dollar and shipping time to europe are from 12 to 22 days.
> 
> Do you know another valid source where to buy a real and pure Mk-677?
> 
> Thank you very much for your help!


First of all: This is what an authentic Novosarm Nutrobal MK-677 peptide bottle looks like (made in Switzerland) and it contains 30ml (50mg/ml) of MK-677 = 60 days dosage (25mg/0.5ml per day dosage) and it is supposed to be used at least for four months perioid of time, so buy two bottles.
I used this product during the last winter on my bulking cycle with combination of Testosterone Susta/Cypionate 500mg per week and in the beginning of the cycle i used 20-30mg of Dianabol and in the last 20 days of the cycle i ripped off all of the extra fluid/water redention gained in my body using 100mg (IM) Stanazolol (Winstroll) every other day. The product (MK-677) tastes like gasoline but i had wery good experience with it. My appetite grow so much that eating 400 grams of protein daily was a piece of cake and i slept like a baby for 9-10 hrs every nigth. I am tall (190cm) so 100kg is my "ripped" condition (6% fat tissue) and after during this cycle i am talking about i did weight 113kg and after the stanazolol for 20 days my scale looked in the morrning like 106kg. I hawe nothing bad to say about this product, i checked my blood values at the end of the cycle and a month after the cycle and the increased liver enzymes went back to allmost normal (65).
But if we are talking about where i got this stuff, i bought it from a friend of mine here in Finland, it was something like 160€ = 143.5 pounds/184.5 USD for two bottles.


----------



## Kulovalkea666

Kulovalkea666 said:


> First of all: This is what an authentic Novosarm Nutrobal MK-677 peptide bottle looks like (made in Switzerland) and it contains 30ml (50mg/ml) of MK-677 = 60 days dosage (25mg/0.5ml per day dosage) and it is supposed to be used at least for four months perioid of time, so buy two bottles.
> I used this product during the last winter on my bulking cycle with combination of Testosterone Susta/Cypionate 500mg per week and in the beginning of the cycle i used 20-30mg of Dianabol and in the last 20 days of the cycle i ripped off all of the extra fluid/water redention gained in my body using 100mg (IM) Stanazolol (Winstroll) every other day. The product (MK-677) tastes like gasoline but i had wery good experience with it. My appetite grow so much that eating 400 grams of protein daily was a piece of cake and i slept like a baby for 9-10 hrs every nigth. I am tall (190cm) so 100kg is my "ripped" condition (6% fat tissue) and after during this cycle i am talking about i did weight 113kg and after the stanazolol for 20 days my scale looked in the morrning like 106kg. I hawe nothing bad to say about this product, i checked my blood values at the end of the cycle and a month after the cycle and the increased liver enzymes went back to allmost normal (65).
> But if we are talking about where i got this stuff, i bought it from a friend of mine here in Finland, it was something like 160€ = 143.5 pounds/184.5 USD for two bottles.


PS. Sorry about the spelling mistakes, but i try my best  
I forgot to mention about the results on the 120 day cycle: first of all the weights i used on my sets increased 20-25% and the pump i got out of them was like out of this planet (so was the audience when i went to vomit in to the bin after my squat set). It also did help me tank all the food i had to eat (sometime it is not that easy to eat eight times a day plus once at night). And it "oiled up" my joints bit like Deca/Bolde does. I dont train maximum power, so i cant say what kind of results i could get on my bench press (for example) with this MK-677, but it sure as hell did create some muscle tissue that did not go away after the "blast" season when i started my "cruise" season.


----------



## Kulovalkea666

Kulovalkea666 said:


> PS. Sorry about the spelling mistakes, but i try my best
> I forgot to mention about the results on the 120 day cycle: first of all the weights i used on my sets increased 20-25% and the pump i got out of them was like out of this planet (so was the audience when i went to vomit in to the bin after my squat set). It also did help me tank all the food i had to eat (sometime it is not that easy to eat eight times a day plus once at night). And it "oiled up" my joints bit like Deca/Bolde does. I dont train maximum power, so i cant say what kind of results i could get on my bench press (for example) with this MK-677, but it sure as hell did create some muscle tissue that did not go away after the "blast" season when i started my "cruise" season.


That woult be the 106kg result after this project of the cycle. (because i am 190cm tall i cant look like someone 170cm with that same bodymass).
But i dont compete. I just want to look fine at the beach


----------

